# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Crawll and Ectract, extracting data from sites, Diffbot, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Diffbot, Inc.

diffbot.com/products/extract

diffbot.com/products/crawl

----------


## Airicist

Diffbot's Crawlbot: A basic overview

Published on Feb 2, 2015




> A walkthrough of using Crawlbot to automatically identify and extract product data while crawling an e-commerce site.

----------

